# NYC strict Public smoking laws.



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anyone encountered the Smoking Nazies AKA the Good old NYPD can any one verify that you can in actuality be tickted for smoking tobacoo in public places sidewalks beaches time square .


----------



## Tude (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah ... NYS --- I don't smoke anymore and dislike the smell etc - but hey - people have their rights - having smoking areas for outside work areas and restaurants - that's ok. Something that was passed recently - but we will see if it's enforced is no smoking in public parks. Seriously?


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 23, 2015)

Tude said:


> Yeah ... NYS --- I don't smoke anymore and dislike the smell etc - but hey - people have their rights - having smoking areas for outside work areas and restaurants - that's ok. Something that was passed recently - but we will see if it's enforced is no smoking in public parks. Seriously?


That's what I read in an article posted in the new York post and apparently you now have to be 21 to purchase tobacoo in multiple states including new York .


----------



## ThePapayaBandit (Jul 23, 2015)

That's how old you have to be in Hawaii. Some people just hate freedom.


----------



## Tude (Jul 23, 2015)

But not in an open air park? Many acre park? Smoke nazis were there too - lets see how they regulate that crap.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 24, 2015)

Its illegal to smoke in all california parks now too, and anywhere on pacific ave in santa cruz. The fucks wrong with this world.


----------



## Durp (Jul 24, 2015)

Uhhh if your a minority you might get issues in nyc. I was over there smoking cigs all day there, even in front of cops. I had no problems


----------



## Anagor (Jul 24, 2015)

Primitive said:


> Its illegal to smoke in all california parks now too, and anywhere on pacific ave in santa cruz.



Other example: AFAIK there are 2 public areas in Bristol, UK now where smoking is not allowed and in Brighton it is talked upon to ban smoking at the beach.



Primitive said:


> The fucks wrong with this world.



Yeah, exactly.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

Stephen O Roach said:


> Has anyone encountered the Smoking Nazies AKA the Good old NYPD can any one verify that you can in actuality be tickted for smoking tobacoo in public places sidewalks beaches time square .


 your post reminded me of this movie clip;


hope the sound/quality is good, I don't have speakers here.


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> your post reminded me of this movie clip;
> 
> 
> hope the sound/quality is good, I don't have speakers here.



Funny shit right there


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

Stephen O Roach said:


> Funny shit right there


whole film is hilarious! if you haven't seen that movie, get it. "heartbreakers"


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

I just began vaping anyway...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

Stephen O Roach said:


> Vaping. Damn auto correct


i quit cold-turkey about 14 months ago. at one time I did try the e-cig but my throat couldn't handle it.


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't smoke but I think they are going to far with this smoking band. First you can't smoke in a bar and now parks. As long as you don't throw your ciggerate butts on the ground I don't see the problem.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of fresh air.

Laws just get tighter and tighter.


When is the last time you heard of a law affecting everyday folks being repealed?


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

I heard in the uk they,tried,to tax air idk how valid that,was but it just tells you how controlling the powers at be can God darn nanny,state y'all.


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Jul 25, 2015)

Had no issues with nypd bothering me when I was around the east village. Then again they didn't bother us for drinking in public/smoking weed in public/sleeping in parks so idk, maybe I just got lucky? I think it was probably just passed so nypd can arrest more non-white folk for no real reason.


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank god for ecigs. Fucking smoking bans ~ it's like the prohibition on alcohol. Underground indoor smoking clubs are popping up, I bet.


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 26, 2015)

Kal said:


> I don't smoke but I think they are going to far with this smoking band. First you can't smoke in a bar and now parks. As long as you don't throw your ciggerate butts on the ground I don't see the problem.


PREACH!!!!!!!


----------

